# Light Weight Tasty Recipes For Backpacking



## RnF

I did my first light weight backpacking trip this past summer. Got my pack down to 30lbs (with fishing gear) for a 5 day trip. What a difference. I never really was in any pain the entire time. Don't know how I used to lug around 60lbs on my poor aching back and legs.

Anyway, the one thing I don't have dialed in yet is the food. I figured I could lose at least another 5lbs with some lighter food. I don't want to sacrifice taste for weight though. I need good, tasty, light recipes that are high in calories. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## sagebrush

military C-rations are high in calories, protein bars


----------



## Packfish

http://www.backpacking.net/bbs.html

Take a look here. They have a section on light weight foods. I messed around with lowering my pack weight for quite a while. I never could get myself to go to the tarp tent. I ate a lot of foil packed chicken and the likes. But came to the conclusion that I was limiting my enjoyment- an adventure for sure but sure liked a nice steak over the fire or a nip at night.
Ended up raising a couple of pack goats. Now I carry 20# of survival gear on me and the rest goes on two goats.


----------



## RnF

The C-rations and protien bars I have used, and they aren't bad, but they are quite heavy.

Thanks for the website link Packfish. I haven't given up my tent and never will. :lol: I hate mosquitos. They make very light tents anyway, so there really isn't a need to give it up. The cool thing about gear nowadays are that packs, sleeping bags, mats, clothing etc is all getting really light. I didn't sacrifice much to get the weight down. I just had to spend the money on the good light gear, which generally is not cheap.

I do like the idea of rasing some goats. But I don't have any space for them.

I will have to dig around on that webiste and see what I come up with.


----------



## Packfish

Yea- I have gone light weight- but got married again and she likes to go and even though it says it's a 2 man tent - It's really one guy and a rabbit. I usually come in at 43# but my pack is 6# and I won't down grade it. I actually feel better with that pack on because of the great support it provides. A guy here at work is down to in to the 20's . That would be nice but I carry a couple of rods and some gear that I could live with out but I wouldn't be as comfortable. My foods used to consist of tortilla wraps and then foil packs of chicken, tuna ,rice and instant oat meal. Maybe a mountain home freeze dried meal or two. With goats now I added a gun to the pack. Not that I think I can stop a bear from eating the goat. But I could shoot the goat in the head and give myself a running head start. (0:


----------



## JAT83

Good stuff to know! Thanks for posting the thread!


----------



## RnF

Packfish said:


> Yea- I have gone light weight- but got married again and she likes to go and even though it says it's a 2 man tent - It's really one guy and a rabbit. I usually come in at 43# but my pack is 6# and I won't down grade it. I actually feel better with that pack on because of the great support it provides. A guy here at work is down to in to the 20's . That would be nice but I carry a couple of rods and some gear that I could live with out but I wouldn't be as comfortable. My foods used to consist of tortilla wraps and then foil packs of chicken, tuna ,rice and instant oat meal. Maybe a mountain home freeze dried meal or two. With goats now I added a gun to the pack. Not that I think I can stop a bear from eating the goat. But I could shoot the goat in the head and give myself a running head start. (0:


I use a North Face Tent that weighs around 3lbs, my wife tags along with me as well, and this one works pretty good for us. There isn't a ton of room in it, but we aren't packed in there like sardines.
http://www.hudsontrail.com/viewItem/53/470/5318/

As far as a pack is concerned, there are some really good light ones out now. Getting one of those packs will not be a downgrade, it will be a big upgrade. 6lbs to me is really heavy for a pack. I like Osprey packs, I use the Talon 33 which weighs less than 2lbs. Not only are they light, but they are extremly comfortable and distribute the weight really good. There are a number of good light packs out there. It's worth checking into. If you get your total weight down, you don't need those big heavy bulky packs.

The key to getting your weight down is to keep your Pack, Sleeping Bag, Sleeping Mat and Tent less than 15lbs. If you can get them to total 10lbs, you are going to have a very light pack weight.

I have done exactly what you have with the torillas and freeze dried foods. It isn't bad, but it does get a bit bland. Espcially the freeze dried stuff. I did get a dehydrater, I just need to test things out on it.


----------



## Packfish

My tent, sleeping bag and mat are pretty light- I think 8.4# between the 3 but the pack is 104 ounces or 6.5 #. ( I have an excel spead sheet on the weights of everything) Blew out my back along time ago and all the weight is in the hip belt support and I'm not giving it up .
Fat fat the water rat- roll him up the hill and he'll roll right back.


----------



## wyogoob

This is a good resource for light weight backpack foods and gear:
http://www.backpackinglight.com/cgi-bin ... index.html

I like the lightweight Mountain House meals for calories, protein and carbs per ounce. Jerky is light too. I stay away from refined sugar.

My summer tent (if I take one) weighs less than 4 pounds, pack about 6, sleeping bag about 3. My stove is tiny, very tiny. I know how many ounces of fuel it takes to boil water so I can figure what I need for a certain number of days (plus 1 for emergency).

But I got off the light weight kick a few years ago when I finally realized I was built for endurance, not for speed.

3 of us, age 42, 51 and 56 (me) did 92 miles in the Wind Rivers this summer in 7 days, just took our time. I started the hike with 54 lbs!!! took 10 apples! Yes 10. Heck with it. As a matter of fact, I did an overnighter late this summer and took a leftover cold large pizza....and some foil.

But I still try to lighten up on backpack hunting trips to make up for the all the extra junk and clothes you need.

Good luck to all on your lightweight endeavors. I seen alot of country in short amount of time going ultra light when I was a younger fella, may not have been real comfy though.

Hey Tumblewings, chime in on this one buddy.


----------



## RnF

fatbass said:


> Top Ramen. 'Nuff said. 8)


I said tasty _/O Had too much of that stuff during my college days. I would rather eat mud lol.


----------



## RnF

wyogoob said:


> But I got off the light weight kick a few years ago when I finally realized I was built for endurance, not for speed.
> 
> 3 of us, age 42, 51 and 56 (me) did 92 miles in the Wind Rivers this summer in 7 days, just took our time. I started the hike with 54 lbs!!! took 10 apples! Yes 10. Heck with it. As a matter of fact, I did an overnighter late this summer and took a leftover cold large pizza....and some foil.
> 
> Good luck to all on your lightweight endeavors. I seen alot of country in short amount of time going ultra light when I was a younger fella, may not have been real comfy though.


I don't hike fast at all. I still go my slow steady pace, but now I can hike longer during the day using less energy. It is also much, much more enjoyable for me not having to deal with the pain anymore. Packs have come a long ways in just the last 5 years and going light does not mean being miserable or uncomfortable anymore.

I even am able to hike in a trail running shoe because I have gotten my pack weight down so much. I have not ever been more comfortable while backpacking.

Weight just beats me down. I won't ever carry more than 40lbs again.

Man, 10 apples, that's nuts lol.

Packfish, there are some pretty light packs that do a very good job on keeping the weight down on your waist. But you do know your body and packs are very unique for everyone on what works for them. But I do love my 2lb pack. :wink:

Thanks for the links everyone.


----------



## Packfish

Yea- I really should go and try some on and see how they feel. With the goats I'm not going to carry more than 20# anyway. If something happens I do want survival gear on me.


----------



## campfire

Suggestion: Take a couple of 35MM film canisters ( if you can still find them with everyone going digital ) and fill one with bacon bits and one with Mrs Dash. These are very light and the spices make everything else a little more tasty. I particularly like the bacon bits and Mrs. Dash sprinkled on brook trout wraped in aluminum foil and cooked on an open fire if allowed.


----------



## RnF

I like the bacon bits idea. I don't usually eat fish while backpacking, but I think I will start. That alone will lighten the load quite a bit. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BradN

If you want to lower your pack weight, there are several areas to concentrate on:

1) Sleeping Bag. Look at Western Mountaineering or Marmot. I use the WM Megalite with 2oz of down overfill. It weighs 1 lb 11 oz.
2) Tent: Take a look at Tarptent. Great tents for 2lbs or less.
3) Clothing. Most people overpack. I take zipoff pants, extra pair of nylon shorts, extra underwear, extra 100% poly t-shirt, 1 100 wt fleece long sleeve shirt, marmot PreCip rain jacket. If it will get below 40 degrees I add powerstretch fleece tights, lightweight fleece gloves and beanie. 1 extra pair of marino wool socks.
4) If you commit to ultralight, then a lightweight pack will fit all the above easily. I use the Mountainlight Ghost, a 3100 Cu in. pack that weighs 2 lbs 2 oz. It's no longer made. I don't like the rucksacks w/o suspensions. The Ghost has a hoop suspension and is the most comfortable pack I've worn. 

My base weight (w/o food and water) is about 12 lbs. I don't feel I lack any comforts, and in fact gain comfort by going light weight.

Additional weight can be saved on water treatment (MIOX or Aqua Mira), stoves ( I really like Snow Peak Gigapower), lights ( I use only a headlamp), sleeping pads (for summer time a 3/4 length works fine), cooksets (I mostly boil water so I use a single titanium pot).

Saving weight on the total packweight can also translate to happier feet. Most don't need the ankle support of boots if the packweight is lighter. I use trailrunners.

For food, I use a combination of oatmeal, GORP, Freeze-dried food, ramen, instant potatoes, instant puddings, etc. Sugar free punch mixes add some variety. 

I like to make a pasta salad using ramen noodles, freeze-dried veggies, and your favorite dressing packets from Wendy's, McDonald's, etc. If you want to invest in a dehydrator, you can dehydrate your favorite home meals and take them on the trail with you. Pasta can be a light, inexpensive option. Chicken and fish now come in foil envelopes and are tasty additions to your trail food. The pre-cooked bacon is light and delicious. I like to bring a tomatoe and tortilla along for a BLT wrap. Use your imagination.

MREs are really, really heavy compared to dehydrated or freeze-dried meals.


----------



## wyogoob

One of the best ways to lighten up is to eat all your food before you go.


----------



## RnF

BradN, is that WM the 30 degree bag? I am looking at their stuff, it's pricey, but I don't think there is much better out there.

I totally agree about the overpacking with the clothes. This past year I packed pretty much like you do and I didn't feel like I left anything behind, or was missing out on anything. In fact, I felt like I could have still left a few things home.

I will have to try some of your food suggestions out. I do have a dehydrator so I need to utilize that for sure.

I pretty much do everything else the same as you. If you ever need a new pack, you may want to check out the Osprey packs. I use the Talon 44, it is only around 2600cu in. It is the most comfy pack I have ever used. It weighs 2lbs 7oz, not quite as light as yours. One thing I like about it is the ventilation system for your back. I sweat a lot and my back stays dry while using this.

Thanks for the post, very helpful.


----------



## Packfish

Sorry no skipping and going with a tarp tent- great for some people- poor choice for others.
My one tent comes in at 3.5#. I 'll beef up and carry the weight for the pleasure of being enclosed. 75% of the time now though- I'm going with a 6.5 # tent----------- the goats are carrying it


----------



## RnF

Packfish said:


> Sorry no skipping and going with a tarp tent- great for some people- poor choice for others.
> My one tent comes in at 3.5#. I 'll beef up and carry the weight for the pleasure of being enclosed. 75% of the time now though- I'm going with a 6.5 # tent----------- the goats are carrying it


hehe, gotta agree with you on this one. I have used tarp tents before, while light and easy to set up, they don't keep the bugs out and if it's raining out, they aren't very fun either.

There are some pretty light tents out there now. The one I use is 2 person tent that weighs 3lbs. If going solo, a bivy sack is always a good option. They will atleast keep the bugs off ya, there are some of those that weight a pound or so.

I would definetly bring in a more roomy tent if I had some goats to carry the load.


----------



## BradN

RNF,

The Megalite is the 30 degree bag. WM makes exceptional bags and their temperature ratings are spot on or even a bit conservative. With the fleece tights and shirt, I've been down to 17 degrees with the megalite.

You guys aren't getting the Tarptent thing. Go to http://www.tarptent.com. These aren't tarps like you're thinking. You have total bug protection. They're basically single wall tents with extra ventilation. They're made from silcone impregnated nylon, a super lightweight, yet strong fabric. I think you'll be surprised at the quality of these tents... note I said tents.


----------



## RnF

You are right, I wasn't getting it. Those look pretty nice. I am interested in that 3 person tent. It is lighter than what I have now and has a lot more room. How do those things hold up in strong winds and storms? 

Pretty cool tents.


----------



## BradN

The Cloudburst and Rainbow are very stable in high winds (I have a Cloudburst and a Squall) The other tents will handle wind, but will flap if the winds are strong. These are roomy tents. They are incredible in the rain. The only downside, and it is a downside on all single wall tents, is that you can get some condensation. You can limit this by pitching the tents with the low side into the wind, and only button the tent up tight for serious storms. This will increase airflow and reduce condensation.

I've never really had a problem with condensation, but am prepared with a bandana or camp towel to wipe the inside of the tent down if it gets drippy.

Another company that makes lightweight tents is http://www.sixmoondesigns.com.

If you want to go lightweight, you can get a tent for less weight than a bivy sack. I used to use a Sierra Designs Clip Flashlight tent. It was a good tent, but I get a much lighter tent and pick up a lot more room in the tent.


----------



## Packfish

Nice tarp tents for sure but probably not going to go that way. I can see if you are in your 20's and you are a hiking fool- great- Those days are starting on the downside for me. I will go with a little more beef on the tent, put in maybe 10 miles or so on a very good day and call it a day. My goal now is to get in to beautiful scenery, enjoy myself in as much comfort as possible and spend the rest of the time persuing fish. I have a couple of trips a year with just a buddy or two and the rest are with my wife. My goal is to make sure she has a good time and wants to go the next time. I can see that a couple of those tarp tents a sweet though. But comfort is why I tolerate these asses.


----------



## BradN

Packfish,

I'm not sure if I'd do it differently if I had someone or something else hauling my pack. However as I am in my late 40s, I do want to keep my pack as light as possible. Even if it's a short hike, I like the fact that my pack (and contents) does not weigh me down. If I want to put in more miles, the lightness of the pack makes it possible. 

The tarptents are, in my opinion, no less comfortable than heavier tents. I think the fabric used is the main difference as the designs are not drastically different from the "normal" tent. 

It sounds like you have a nice set up, and have a great time. I hope 2008 is year filled with great hikes, good company, and plenty of fish.


----------



## Packfish

Brad N- And good times to you also. You are right- the material is the difference and I can see them being all they are said to be. But I can also see my wife saying - I want something that makes me feel like I can handle a hurricane and I think that double wall gives her that perception. If I had an extra few bucks and I was going with a buddy back in - let's say to the Winds- I wouldn't mind having that tarp tent. Technology can sure be nifty .


----------



## Nor-tah

For breakfast I like the mountain house blueberries and milk granola. All you do is add water but tastes like milk. I like it alot and you dont have to heat any water.


----------



## RnF

Weekend_Warrior said:


> For breakfast I like the mountain house blueberries and milk granola. All you do is add water but tastes like milk. I like it alot and you dont have to heat any water.


That sounds good. I will have to give that a try. I am a big fan of easy, quick meals in the back country. Means more time to fish.

Thanks.


----------



## tapehoser

*Mountain House, Mountain House, Mountain House.*

Backpacker's Pantry SUCKETH! And that other brand SUCKETH as well.

Most of those meals are meant for 2 people, so eating 1 of those meals for MYSELF for breakfast generally gets me all the way through until dinner.

Oh, and before you head out, open them up, squeeze out all the air, and squich 'em back into the pack. They run anywhere from $4-7 per package/meal, but like I said, will feed 2, if needed.


----------



## RnF

I have had those mountain house pro packs before. Some of them aren't very tasty, but I love the rice and chicken one, yum! I will have to try some others though, I do like the fact that they have a ton of calories and are very easy to make. Just add hot water, wait 10 minutes and dinner is served.

Has anyone had any experience with dehydrating meat? I would love to dehydrate my wifes Spagetti and take that along with me. My concerns would be with the hamburger and it going rancid. I am sure if packaged right, things would be ok. I would hate to get food poisoning 20 miles in the middle of now where.


----------



## Riverrat77

Ok, so I'm looking at camping gear on the net. I am looking at Ebay (which might not be the best idea) and I see these ATI packs. They look good but somebody RNF perhaps, said that 6 pounds is too much for a pack. They hold anywhere from 60-85 liters depending on model and I probably will never pack out for a week... 3-4 days max usually. Will these packs work for what I want to do?? Pack in, hunt/fish for a couple days and pack out. I will be getting a lightweight tent, already have a lightweight sleeping bag and probably won't have the pack busting at the seams when I go. Whats your advice?? Lighter pack or for recreational, take it easy trips, will this pack really affect me that badly? Also... stove suggestions? There is one and I've seen others, on various outlet sites that can burn all types of fuel. I have one of the little H-Frame Esbit stoves but it seems kinda "cheap" and I'd like something with a little more substance to it.  I've really enjoyed the input on this topic from all the guys out there doing it and I think I might wind up with a dog pack for my boy too... he can pack his own eats. :lol:


----------



## Packfish

First if you can wait- wait until memorial weekend- most of the sporting goods shops have 50 to 70% off sales on backs, bags and stoves. I picked up my pack that was $210 for $70 and my MSR pocket rocket stove was around $3. I know the one sporting goods store up here in Logan does that at least twice a year and you can get some quality equipment at a very reasonable price. I wouldn't go without a water filter also - the tablets just don't do it for me.
Here's a great one cheap right now. http://www.ksl.com/?nid=487&ad=2482609&cat=410&lpid=

Get a pack that is comfortable and fits you- 6# might seem heavy but it fits you like a glove it isn't. You probably can go lighter though. But as far as a pack goes get into a sporting goods store and try them on. Talk to someone that has a clue in there and knows how to fit it for you. There is more to a pack that just slapping one on your back. I bought my sleeping bags on EBAY- a North Face and a Marmot for my wife- great deal and have not regretted it. Tents are another story- you can gop extremly light weight- or you can go a little more like 5# and go with more comfort. I know I still haven't got the tent I want and I have 3.


----------



## Packfish

http://www.freezerbagcooking.com/


----------



## RnF

Riverrat77 said:


> Ok, so I'm looking at camping gear on the net. I am looking at Ebay (which might not be the best idea) and I see these ATI packs. *They look good but somebody RNF perhaps, said that 6 pounds is too much for a pack.* They hold anywhere from 60-85 liters depending on model and I probably will never pack out for a week... 3-4 days max usually. Will these packs work for what I want to do?? Pack in, hunt/fish for a couple days and pack out. I will be getting a lightweight tent, already have a lightweight sleeping bag and probably won't have the pack busting at the seams when I go. Whats your advice?? Lighter pack or for recreational, take it easy trips, will this pack really affect me that badly? Also... stove suggestions? There is one and I've seen others, on various outlet sites that can burn all types of fuel. I have one of the little H-Frame Esbit stoves but it seems kinda "cheap" and I'd like something with a little more substance to it. I've really enjoyed the input on this topic from all the guys out there doing it and I think I might wind up with a dog pack for my boy too... he can pack his own eats. :lol:


That is too heavy of a pack for _me_. But what others have said, fit is very important and different for each person. I wouldn't recommend buying pack you plan on using a lot with out trying it on first. To me, fit and functionality > than weight. Weight is a big factor for me when deciding on gear, but I will go a bit heavier if I think something is better, more functional. I will not sacrifice comfort for weight. Also, there is no reason to get a huge pack if you don't plan on using all the space. I personally would be tempted on using all that space and that would only add more, unwanted weight. If you restrict the space available for stuff, you are forced to prioritize what to pack, and that will naturally lighten up your pack. :wink:

If weight isn't an issue, than get what works for what you are doing.

When getting a stove, consider getting something that can hold a flame if it's windy outside. Many stoves work in perfect conditions, but as soon as there is a small breeze, the flame can go out easily, let alone in strong windy conditions. That can be very frustrating when you are hungry. Cold can affect your stove as well. So make sure it works in cold temps.

The stoves that burn all types of fuels are convienent, but they tend to get clogged easier and require more maintainence. I am not a big fan of them.

If you are looking for something light and compact, Snowpeak makes this little gem.
http://www.snowpeak.com/back/stoves/ultralight.html
I love this thing. It is really good for boiling water. If you plan on cooking pancakes or larger type meals, than you should consider a stove that puts out a bigger diameter flame so the heat is consistent on your pan. Often times your food ends up over cooked in the middle and undercooked on the outside with small stoves.

Good Luck



Packfish said:


> http://www.freezerbagcooking.com/


I will have to check out that book, looks about what I am looking for. Thanks again.


----------



## BradN

As Packfish recommended: be patient.

Research what you really want.

Stoves: I like Snowpeak. I have the Gigapower. I also like Primus. I found some Primus stoves on http://www.steepandcheap.com for about $25/each during the past year. I prefer the no-futz factor of cannister stoves. But, they are not as good for winter camping.

Water Treatment: If you want to go cheap. Try Aqua Mira. Available at sportsman's warehouse. These are drops and I've done water tastes with friends. None was able to differentiate between creek water treated with AM and tap water.

As mentioned in your sleeping bag line of posts, EBAY is an exccellent place to buy. BEWARE of knockoffs. Stick with recognizeable brands. There are good buys to be had on EBAY and elsewhere if you are patient.


----------

